# Finally went through old trail cam photos and what a find!



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

I was bored this morning waiting for the rain to stop and decided to go through some 2000 photos on a trail cam. Tell me your thoughts...(far right side)


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Bobcat


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

Deer facing camera with head down and tail up.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

that's a bobcat, bro.


----------



## leafybug (Jan 6, 2011)

Looks like a cat to me. They gotta be around there because we've seen some really big tracks. The next road behind my property is miles away through some of the thickest, most gnarly terrain the lp can offer. I wouldn't be surprised to find anything back there, the elusive wolves and cougars ic the lower peninsula included!


----------



## Curt (Jan 5, 2011)

triplelunger said:


> that's a bobcat, bro.


Yeah, I can see it now. It's a cat facing almost straight away. One ear is against something white.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Curt said:


> Yeah, I can see it now. It's a cat facing almost straight away. One ear is against something white.


Bro... It's straight broadside facing to the left!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> Bro... It's straight broadside facing to the left!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Well sure, the one on the right is. lol


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Cant tell. too far away.


----------



## scooter65 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bobcat. Funny if you don't zoom in it looks to be facing straight away with head turned left. Zoom in, you can clearly see it's completely broad side facing left. Big one too. Cool pic


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Yep bobcat broadside


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

triplelunger said:


> Bro... It's straight broadside facing to the left!



Reminds me of the guy on the camel cigarette pack...


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Some say he has a hard-on. I see Mae West. Just like looking at clouds.

L & O


----------



## shoprat51 (Oct 6, 2019)

Bobcat buddy see the back spots on it

Sent from my LM-X210VPP using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

